# Bits for making window frames



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello every one!
As mencioned I repair windows. Sometimes customers ask me: "Do you make windows?" 
Window frames are normaly made with a shaper, but how is it, can I make 3-finger joints with a table mounted router with 12mm. chuck? Are there enough big profile bits when the frame profile is 30x44mm. 30mm. is the thicnes of the frame. How much power would I need for such combination?
Thanks in advanse.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Freud makes several bits and sets that should fit your needs, hopefully they're available in the EU in a 12mm shank. Here's a link to their US website.

I'd suggest a 15-amp variable-speed router for these bits, some of them are pretty hefty. Keep the speed down.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Bill. I have to go the link thru with a thought.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

MLCS also sells a set for making windows and doors.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

In the states Your window construction is totaly different. In some pictures the corners has been mortise and tenon. Allso I have seen you use glue and nais or sqrews


----------



## Tool Home LLC (Sep 18, 2012)

You might want to look at CMT. They are from Italy and have a lot of Euro style bits.


Tom


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Tom for taking uop the name CMT. I had forgot it. They make very good products. And they look nice too : )


----------

